# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Đố vui tin học >  đố vui hay khủng( anh em nhào vô kiếm ăn nè)

## seoerGBVN

anh em hảy vào đấy mà câu đó này nha 

cho phép tính sau 999999 * 123456
Đố ai tìm ra kết wả bằng ~ con số hok cóa mũ nha:lick::lick::lick::lick::lick::lick::lick::lick  ::lick::lick:

----------


## linhti0209

đáp án đây:12345476541239876789455

----------


## paliauthentic

Không ai trả lời nữa sao.Vậy bác vantuan92 trả lời đáp án đi nào .

----------


## thutrang203

sai rù anh bạn hảy rủ thêm nha
---------------------------------Bài viết đã được trộn ---------------------------------
chỉ cóa 12 số thui cố nên ............ cố nên...........

----------


## thethaotamchinh

Cái này chạy pascal (nhân 2 số lớn sử dụng xâu) có ra hem ta ^^!

----------


## cokhinao

bạn muốn nói mình sai thì nói ra đáp án và cách giải đi xem nào.

----------


## thieuk55

Kết quả là 123.456.000.000 - 123.456,hehe!Đơn giản!

----------


## ndt2802

Kết quả của tui mới đúng chứ :a::a::a::a::a::a::a::a::a:

----------


## vongocbao

*tất cả đìu sui cả*

sai hứ rù từ từ mà nghỉ nha tui gự ý cho nè 
có tổng thể các con số là = 2 lần các con số 9 ò fép :lick:tính

----------


## hangdambao00

Nói nhanh cho nó vuông.Cho xin đáp án và giải thích rõ ràng.

----------


## messi

Eo ơi nghe mọi người nói mà em chả hiểu j cả, pác vantuan95 giải thích hộ em với:wacko::wacko::wacko:

----------


## thomtomtit

123455876544 có đúng không hả bạn

----------


## zin9xpro

*da có kq*

chúc mừng ban có kq 123455875544

----------


## TranElly

Cái này ngồi dùng calculator cho nhanh, nghĩ làm chi cho mệt xác. 2s để có kết quả.

----------

